# Just bought...



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

My CW9.

Here is the range report for my 100 rounds:










50 at 7 yds and 50 at 10 yds

I like the feel of the trigger a lot. VERY smooth. Kick is a little more than I expected and led to a few strays while I got more accustomed to it. Overall, I am really pleased. With several of the firearms I've tested over the past month I haven't had a consistent hole like I do here.

More to come later.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good to me for the frist time out. Groups will tighten up with practice so don't worry about that. The main thing is your pistol is working like you want it to. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------

